# Samsung DLP hlp5674 damage/maintenance Q's



## Meetloaf13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new here and hoped I could get some guidance. I have a few different questions.

First:
I think some little rascals may have sprayed the TV with some spray bottles (I was out of town...and hopefully with just water). My wife says the dark spot used to reach all the way to the bottom of the screen and that is has receded a bit, here are some images (ATTACHED).

From the reading I've done, there might be a layer behind the plastic that soaked up pooled water/liquid, and this may dry up and end up being harmless (best-case scenario), but I really don't have a clue. 

UPDATE: After closer inspection, I can still see the spot with the TV off.

Second:

I've been meaning to get inside and clean my television, and frankly, I've been waiting for the bulb to die. I had no idea how many hours it had on it, but I figured it was getting rather old (TV is almost 7 years old now). From what I can tell, I have 10,534 hours on this bulb (Lamp Life = 10534). Wasn't sure if that was it's estimated life, or actual hour count.

In any event, I've noticed that the brightness of the screen has been dimming of late.

Finally, when in the service menu, I accidentally press the "right" button with "aging" pattern selected. Now, whenever I turn the TV back on, "aging pattern3" shows in the top left and the screen alternates colors slowly (grey/black), I can still hear sounds and what not. I press right/left, it goes back to the normal picture with the service menu still showing. Can't figure out how to stop this behavior. Also, once you've activated the tech menu, how do you get out of it?

Thanks for any help/suggestions you have!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Use your cursor control buttons to leave the test pattern mode. I do not recall the exact sequence, but you should reverse what you did.

If you can't see the problem with a pix, don't try to clean the screen. You will likely do more damage than help.


----------



## Meetloaf13 (Dec 15, 2010)

I had tried that, but when I turned the TV off, and then back on, it returns the aging pattern test. I went ahead and did a reset and it's back to normal, at least the aging pattern behavior. 

I'm still trying to figure out what is wrong with my screen, the discrete streaks has me worried that it's been shattered somehow. Any ideas?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Very odd looking. It looks like the screen may be damaged but it is hard to tell. You will need to take it apart to see for sure. Be very careful. It is very easy to do so as the surfaces are fragile.


----------

